# Root hibernate app?



## Mesograt (Feb 7, 2012)

Is there any app out there that allows the tbolt to be put into hibernate mode? I'm assuming it'll need root access. I was running liquid vigorsense I believe, and I found the feature very useful--but now I'm on MIUI, and it doesn't have it. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## jcfitz (Jun 22, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1276484>

Its the XDABolt v2.1.

They off the hibernate option.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

jcfitz said:


> http://forum.xda-dev....php?t=1276484>
> 
> Its the XDABolt v2.1.
> 
> They off the hibernate option.


You miss the point. Most sense roms with the sense version 3.0 or higher have the option. The OP wants an app that would give an AOSP based rom like MIUI the option to hibernate, which that does not..

Now, to the OP. I'm almost 99% positive such an app doesn't exist. Now, such a feature would probably have to be a rom level feature. Back when that option in sense roms appeared, cyanogen made such an option for cm6(?), but it never became a public feature.

I hope some can correct me, because I would love such an app, but I'm pretty sure it would have to be a rom feature, which doesn't exist in anything besides Sense.


----------



## Mesograt (Feb 7, 2012)

Alrite that's unfortunately what I thought.







Thanks for the clear up!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------

